# Flat watch storage vs Traditional watch pillow



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

I came across this post on IG and I was intrigued. Felt like a flat storage would be better for the leather straps, not to mention waaay more convenient than the typical watch storage.








Was wondering if you guys knew where to purchase something like this.

And while we're at it, let's discuss the pros and cons of the different watch storages and feel free to post whatever you have!


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Flat for straps, pillow for bracelets?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well not sure where to buy one like the one you posted but I have a Wolf box with "pillows". As far as convenience is concerned I think it's personal preference, some just want to grab & go, some like the ritual of putting the watch on the pillow then in its slot. Also which one is more "space efficient"? I do know that I either need another box or I have to sell 6 of my watches because my box is full. The Horror!!! 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Pillow for both in a nice padded leather case. Keeps the straps formed.


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

I prefer flat storage, for no other reason than I am often too lazy to put my watch on a pillow at the end of the day. I have a suede travel pouch from Tourneau that I keep on my dresser that I place my watches on at night.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I kept my dead strapped watches on pillows in my watch box; I think it helps them hold their shape. When they are up and running, I usually keep the 6 o'clock strap tucked under and left dial up overnight in a leather tray.


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

I actually have an 8-slot storage box but sometimes it takes a lot of effort putting on a watch especially when on a rush


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I keep mine around foam watch pillows, although the nylon, nato, etc, lay flat.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Google „watch trays“.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

@OP - I searched for watch tray on Amazon and found a Wolf tray


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> @OP - I searched for watch tray on Amazon and found a Wolf tray


Thanks for that, but the tray doesn't come with watch dividers (and the necklace dividers they sell that will fit in it are too narrow for mens watches.). I couldn't see any other trays w dividers on google....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

warsh said:


> Thanks for that, but the tray doesn't come with watch dividers (and the necklace dividers they sell that will fit in it are too narrow for mens watches.). I couldn't see any other trays w dividers on google....


Huh ? Just googled those...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Huh ? Just googled those...
> 
> View attachment 13787373
> 
> ...


Your google is working better than mine! Thanks for sharing links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

